# Tropez Beauty : lippies, eyeshadows, etc.



## MadchenRogue (Aug 14, 2009)

I did not see a thread for Tropez beauty brand, so I created this one. If I am mistaken, please move this in the appropriate section.

Hope you find these swatches useful.


----------

